# tubing size



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have made one pneumatic prop a few years ago. I am thinking about making another now that I recieved a few cylinders. My old prop has the old 3/8 air hose on it. My question is what size of tubing (1/4, 3/8, 1/2") do you use and what kind (polyurethane, nylon, polyethylene)?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I run 1/4" black sprinkler tubing, found @ HD, Lowes, from an 8 port manifold that is connected to my compressor. I run about 6-8 props and have never had any issues with air pressure, line breaks or anything else. It's cheap, easy to work with and easy to hide. Can't see why you'd need anything else unless you were running a pro haunt and the rules that would go with that.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I use 1/4" John Guest water tube unless the run is longer than 10' to the prop, then I use 3/8" air hose.

RandalB


----------

